# Stung by a Black Wasp/ Mud Dauber?



## Firecracker

Ok so we have reg bees here no big deal they leave us allone.
I go outside to mow today and I feel this HUGE PAIN ! on my Leg I see something black and out of instict smack it away... talk about instant PAIN!!! :SHOCKED:I about came down to my knees!!!!! 

Now I am hobbeling into House we put on Peroxide ( LOL DD had to take care of me) so the Pain keeps shooting Paim up my Knee and it BURNS !!!! BIG red Spot and BLOOD :SHOCKED: Are you kidding me?????????????????????? I been bit before but it never drew BLOOD !!!


So I go to lay on the couch for a few minutes and my DD yells there is a WASP !!
OK so both boys run to her and *save* her...... its a all black wasp..... killed that taking it out and they SEE ANOTHER black Wasp on the inside window ??? :rant:
I never had any Issues inside my home till today !

my Leg is killing me ,,and I am not a Sissy ! I had a Hystorectomy done with out whining and 3 Kids by reg CHildbirth without any MEDS ! 

BUT this takes the cake !  I mean it burns and stings like crazy even with Ice on it. Even after over an hr !

So I call my Hubby, and he sais well go out tomorrow and look for the nest :SHOCKED:WHAT !?

Ok so I need to know those black wasp are those the ones who live UNDER the ground? 

I am almost scared to go out there now and to know these thing are now coming inside the house is freaking me OUT !

Anyone want to come by and help me ?????? lol


----------



## outdoor junkie

Mud Daubers dont live underground. Each one will make them little tubes out of mud you see on walls and such. They lay their eggs in them and will go out and collect spiders are day long and bring them back to the larvae. I've never been stung by one. Perhaps are you talking about them black and white hornets, I think their called bald face or bold face hornets. I have been stung by them, and they hurt like heck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Look like this?
http://www.cirrusimage.com/Bald-faced_hornet.htm


----------



## Firecracker

nop we have all black AND blue-ish black .

no white or yellow .....

I hate to whine but good lord this is hurting ! !!!!!!!!


----------



## deepwoods

Sounds like the giant black wasp. We got those nasty buggers around here. I've yet to get bit but I was told they really pack a wallop!


----------



## TrekJeff

Did it look like this...?








This is a giant black wasp. They live in the ground and hunt larger insects. They only attack when threatened, BUT leave one heck of a wallop. The venom paralyzes the prey and then the prey are buried and the wasp lays eggs. The eggs hatch to find that momma left them food, ir the paralyzed, not dead insect. The prefer clay soils and can be seen hunting where you may have katydids. So to locate the nest you may want to look around hot areas near clay.

If you did get bit by one of these here is a description of what happened to a guy with a composter "
I felt the sting immediately and within a few minutes a 2" round swollen area appeared. It did not respond to antihistamine or prescription strength hydrocortisone.

The next day the swollen area developed a bright red ring that spread a few centimeters for a week.

This was followed by a fluid filled sack (gross I know) that developed small rash like bumps and pustules. 

Oddly, none of this elicited itching at the time.

3 weeks into this ordeal the itching began but luckily the redness subsided and the rash diminished.

One month later it still looks ugly, it itches but is healing slowly. "


----------



## multibeard

I worked out side most of my life. There was always a jar containing baking soda in every on of my vehicles. 

Make a paste of baking soda and put it on the sting. It will draw out the venom and stop the pain. I have used any liquid handy to make the paste. Milk, coffee, spit you name it.


----------



## Firecracker

I tell you what,, sleeping was nearly inpossible ! I mean it fellt like it was still getting bit!

This morning redish skin still there, feels like stinger in there but I cant see it.
Still get sharp pain shootings...

NO Itching !!! 

Think when my DD drinched me with peroxide it really helped and she squeezed it hard to get some of the Poisen out.. ( Not sure whether it helped but she told me it would!)
Also had ICE on it most the night its the ONLY way it would quit shooting pain !!

Man I am wimp !!!!! Give me Childbirth anytime ,,,,just nomore of these things !

Boys went out and spray'd a bunch of nests. So hoping they got one or two live ones lol.
Going to the store to get more SPRAY !


----------



## Firecracker

multibeard said:


> I worked out side most of my life. There was always a jar containing baking soda in every on of my vehicles.
> 
> Make a paste of baking soda and put it on the sting. It will draw out the venom and stop the pain. I have used any liquid handy to make the paste. Milk, coffee, spit you name it.


used this as well, but with the ICE it wasnt staying on real good and it really did not help the sting at all !!


----------



## duxdog

Firecracker said:


> I tell you what,, sleeping was nearly inpossible ! I mean it fellt like it was still getting bit!
> 
> This morning redish skin still there, feels like stinger in there but I cant see it.
> Still get sharp pain shootings...
> 
> NO Itching !!!
> 
> Think when my DD drinched me with peroxide it really helped and she squeezed it hard to get some of the Poisen out.. ( Not sure whether it helped but she told me it would!)
> Also had ICE on it most the night its the ONLY way it would quit shooting pain !!
> 
> Man I am wimp !!!!! Give me Childbirth anytime ,,,,just nomore of these things !
> 
> Boys went out and spray'd a bunch of nests. So hoping they got one or two live ones lol.
> Going to the store to get more SPRAY !


Ok, what's your "DD".


----------



## Firecracker

Ohhhhhhhh lol
DD = Darling Daughter 

What your not UTD with the Internet Lingo?
( UTD = Up to date)


----------



## Fishndude

I always keep some Adolph's Meat Tenderizer around the house. I haven't used any on meat (for cooking) in probably 25 years - but I just bought a new container a couple years ago. Pour some into a spoon, and mix with a little water to make a paste, then plaster it right on the sting (it IS a sting, and IS NOT a bite). For whatever reason, that usually takes most of the immediate pain away. It doesn't work nearly as well if you wait even an hour after the sting to do this. Do it right away.


----------



## tmanmi

I had to take out a nest of them on the side on my rental house this weekend. They are some type of hornet. These where dark blue/purple and really big and have fat bodies. They had a paper type nest under the soffit. These didn't seem to be very aggressive. I sprayed first but the can didn't last very long and didn't kill many. Went back later after mixing up some home brew in my hand sprayer to blast them with. I then took a 16' 2x4 and knocked the nest down. They didn't once act like they wanted to come after me, maybe just lucky. There were just a few hanging around the next day but didn't bother the guy putting in new windows by where the nest used to be.


----------



## StumpJumper

My wife got stung by a mud wasp 2 days ago. They like hanging around our pool. She got out and stepped on one. It's still hurting and itching her today.

I got a wasp sting to the end of my nose once. I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## Firecracker

lol...... Stump and i thought I was a baby !! hehehe

I am hanging on today by a thread....... lol


----------



## woodsrunner

I smash up a couple aspirin into powder, then a few drops of water to make paste. Put it on and leave on til it dries and falls off by itself. I think the water evaporating sucks out the sting and the aspirin kills the pain. Don't know if this helps if it's been a while since you got stung but it really works right after. Really settles down the screaming kids, they sure don't like them stinging critters! I keep a pack of aspirins from your work medical box in my billfold, they get smashed after a while of sitting on them so I have a handy pack when we're out in the sticks. Mud works well too if there's no aspirin handy.


----------



## Firecracker

hm have to remember that.

We dont use Aspirin but the dog does, I dont think he would mind


----------



## UNCLE AL

When I moved into this house 19 years ago there was wasps and yellow jackets everywhere (there still is), my neighbor at the time told me to keep onions close by, and when I got stung, to cut the onion and wipe the juice on the sting, and the pain would go away. Well i'm thinking the same thing you are, and kind of laughed it off. A few stings later I ran in the house got an onion, and guess what instant releif. To this day I grow onions in the garden just for bee stings. (it's closer than running to the house). Next time you get stung, try it.


----------



## Firecracker

Alwyas have Onions in the House so I will try that as well.

So far NO issue with them again? Wierd !!

( not that I am hoping anyone get stung by this !)


----------



## outdoorsman4

sounds like it could be a steel-blue cricket hunter.


----------

